# Spyware Detector v2.0     ...Any Good?



## Clark Kent (Jan 12, 2007)

*Spyware Detector v2.0     ...Any Good?
By 14th Colony - Fri, 12 Jan 2007 15:12:16 GMT
Originally Posted at: Nephrites Citadel*
====================

I downloaded this free trial version of Spyware Detector and did a scan of my system. It showed me a list of hundreds of spyware and adware programs and a few Trojans, which my McAfee did not pick up. It also listed one high priority threat about a program that reports a thread that doesn't exist only to intimidate you to buy said program to delete the threat that doesn't really exist. I've known about such fake methods in the past, and now I find myself wondering if Spyware Detector itself isn't doing the same thing.

Before I go ahead and register (purchase) this product, which is required in order for it to be able to clean and fix the problems it detected, I want to know if this is a quality and legetimate spyware detector and killer, and virus remover.

Anybody have any feedback on this product?

Likewise, what about AVG Anti-Virus?


Read More...


------------------------------------
Nephrites Citadel - SciFi/Fantasy/Anime and More!


----------



## OUMoose (Feb 8, 2007)

Run AdAware and Spyboy S&D and see if you get the same results.  If so, remove the entries, uninstall the bullying shareware, and forget about it.  If not, uninstall the bullying shareware and forget about it.  


As far as AVG?  I've been using it on all my machines for a while now and have not had a problem (*knocks on wood*).


----------



## MSTCNC (Feb 8, 2007)

OUMoose said:


> Run AdAware and Spyboy S&D and see if you get the same results.  If so, remove the entries, uninstall the bullying shareware, and forget about it.  If not, uninstall the bullying shareware and forget about it.
> 
> 
> As far as AVG?  I've been using it on all my machines for a while now and have not had a problem (*knocks on wood*).



Ditto. I use all three... although the free version of AVG is ending on the 18th of this month... so I may go with their paid version...

Your Brother in the arts,

Andrew


----------



## Infinite (Feb 8, 2007)

I am a big fan of Microsofts One Care service.

pay 30 bucks get 5 machines and they bought Giant Softwares Spyware package which is and was the best on the market.

adaware hasn't been updated in for ever and I'm not up to date on the development cycle of spybot.

--Infy.


----------



## Shicomm (Feb 8, 2007)

Like i posted in the security software topic ; get hitman pro.
It's Dutch software ( available in English too  ) and it works the best.
It uses external software to get all the junk out.
Check it out and be amazed:  http://www.hitmanpro.nl

As anti-virus goes ; AVG might do okay but the coverage isn't that good.
I've had multiple issues with systems from my customers with avg free installed that had some "dirt" left behind.

If the anti-virus protection needs to be the best ; do check out Norman , NOD32 and the best ; Kasperski .
They all have trials available but believe me it's worth the money.


----------



## Xue Sheng (Feb 8, 2007)

Going against my "not going to post computer support anymore thought"

Some of the less reputable antispyware packages that you download from the internet that scan your system and find a whole bunch of stuff and then say all you have to do is buy this an we will remove it too, installed the majority of the stuff it found the first time. So I am saying I wouldn't trust it at all.

For free go with Lavasoft Adaware or Spybot.

After that there are a few good antispyware software packages you can buy too.


----------

